# DVD Player spielt nicht über hdmi ab



## Nirvanafan (14. November 2010)

*DVD Player spielt nicht über hdmi ab*

HI ich habe ein elta  Dvd player modell nr 8847 mp4 der einen HDMI anschluss hat.
Jetzt habe ich von einem Freund ein Hdmi Kabel bekommen,es kommt aber kein Signal über scart schon aber nicht über HDMI warum ist das so??
Hab seit 4 wochen einen Led TV und wollte jetzt eigentlich auch  filme in guter qualy sehen

gruß

Christian


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2010)

*AW: DVD Player spielt nicht über hdmi ab*

Also, das Menü kommt auch nicht an, vermute ich mal? Kann/muss man vlt umschalten im Hauptmenü oder so?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. November 2010)

*AW: DVD Player spielt nicht über hdmi ab*

Hast du die HDMI Eingänge mal durchgeschaltet? Schliesse notfalls den Player auch mal gleichzeitig mit Scart an um zu sehen ob es eine Auswahl für für die Signalquelle gibt. Eigendlich sollte es Out of the Box gehen. Ist ev. das Kabel zu alt vom HDMI Standard?


----------



## Nirvanafan (15. November 2010)

*AW: DVD Player spielt nicht über hdmi ab*

hi

also über scart läuft der player mit dem tv nur mit dem hdmi kabel nicht,der tv erkennt das ich was eingestöpselt habe bei hdmi eingang 1 wenn ich drauf gehe kommt kein signal.wie alt das kabel ist kann ich nicht sagen hab geschenkt bekommen von einem freund der es nicht braucht weil er lieber goldkabel wollte.war sogar noch original verpackt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. November 2010)

*AW: DVD Player spielt nicht über hdmi ab*

Ich würde da mal ein billiges Ersatzkabel besorgen, oder du weisst das dieses Kabel zu 100% funzt. Was sagen die Einstellungen im PLayer?


----------



## Nirvanafan (15. November 2010)

*AW: DVD Player spielt nicht über hdmi ab*

muß ich da was einstellen am player?? hab da keine ahnung


----------



## Nirvanafan (15. November 2010)

*AW: DVD Player spielt nicht über hdmi ab*

tatsache mußte am dvd player auf hd umstellen jetzt gehts,bild ist besser aber auch net so der knaller hab  echt mehr erwartet von meinem neuen tv gerät,meine röhre war da echt besser ausser bei den hd kanälen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. November 2010)

*AW: DVD Player spielt nicht über hdmi ab*

Man lernt nie aus, normale DVD´s würden meist nur etwas bringen wenn der Player Upscaling beherrschen würde. Ich selber hatte keinen grossartigen Unterschied feststellen können da bei mir das Bild schon recht gut war. Naja wenigstens ist das Anschlussproblem gelöst


----------



## Sash (15. November 2010)

*AW: DVD Player spielt nicht über hdmi ab*

naja das is dvd.. hol dir mal blu ray. dvd auf hdmi, der tv kann keine wunder vollbringen. und stells im menu auch auf 1080i oder p ein.


----------



## Nirvanafan (15. November 2010)

*AW: DVD Player spielt nicht über hdmi ab*

720/576 +50 herz steht 
da wenn ich auf den kanal geh


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. November 2010)

*AW: DVD Player spielt nicht über hdmi ab*

Den bekommt man aber auch auf 1080 wie ich gerade gesehen habe. Nur die Taste musst du selber finden


----------



## Nirvanafan (15. November 2010)

*AW: DVD Player spielt nicht über hdmi ab*

ja sauber habs gemacht,das sieht doch schon besser aus,meine güte auf was man alles achten muß bei dem modernen mist da  danke erstmal für eure HILFE


----------

